# Question about the Digitrax SE8C Signal Decoder



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

the Digitrax SE8C Signal Decoder shows that it works with Digitrax SMBK Signal Mast Base Kit (3 Masts) i am assuming if use the ribbon cable i can wire it up to normal signal Masts?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes if your masts are wired the same way and require the same amperage draw. 
If your masts are running bulbs they will not work.


----------



## britblad (Jan 2, 2012)

they are LED's I only have 1 atm but plan to get more once i figure out what all i need


----------

